# Full Shimano XT Dynasys 2x10 2012: Pregunta



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hola todos!
Una pregunta: ¿Alguien sabe como en cuanto anda un grupo Shimano XT 2x10 2012 Dynasys completo en México? 

Con completo me refiero a todo, menos los rines, ni las masas; es decir, drive-train (multiplicación, cassette, mandos de cambios, desviadores y cadena) y frenos (palancas, calipers, rotores o discos, guías hidráulicas y adaptadores para discos). Si alguien tiene el dato se los voy a agradecer mucho. Saludos!


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

deberías mirar precios en mercadolibre, me parece que vi el xt completo. no he visto en otro lado los xt, pero en facebook esta un grupo de vente de piezas si publicas lo que buscas seguro que alguien te responde.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias!


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Puedes ver precios en Chain Reaction Bicycles o en JensonUSA.com - Your Mountain & Road Bike online parts supplier son precios muy competitivos, sumale el costo de envio y el 16 porciento de imptos y en una semana aprox esta el envio en tu casa.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias Gerardo!
En reaidad me interesaba darme una idea de los precios en México (yo estoy ahora en el Reino Unido) para comparar con los precios en tienda de calle de por acá. Con la libra tan cara y la crisis europea, muchas cosas están mucho más caras por acá.
Ya thelastbiker me envió un pm con algunos datos útiles.
Gracias a todos y felices fiestas de fin de año!
Saludos,


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Yo comparé apenas los precios en México (en Oaxaca) a los precios "de calle" que tenemos por acá (Dinamarca) y los precios andan mas o menos igual.
Si los precios en Oaxaca son mas o menos representativos de todo México, las compras en digamos chainreactioncycles si valen la pena. Sobre todo si agarras los productos que están bastante rebajados.


----------

